# Modelers, you've gotta eat something!



## JohnAnthony (Nov 19, 2010)

Fortunately Tamiya's got you covered...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you use it to build a chicken????


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2010)

And what RLM colours are needed?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 19, 2010)

looks pre-built to me and pre-painted, no assembly required


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks like Terriaki and white meat Terry.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2010)

Is this for real? Actually it looks tasty... I would eat it.

Where do you buy meat glue?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 19, 2010)

It's for real. Friend of mine took the shot at a model expo in Japan. I can't find it for sale in the US though. I would totally buy it!!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 19, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Where do you buy meat glue?



[...must resist replying]


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh come on.....you know you want to!


Come on....


coome oon....


You know that you can't fight it....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> [...must resist replying]



Jeez.........hahahaha


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll take this one for ya Matt....

If u really need meat glue, I got loads of it, unused and still in its meat tube...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

Love to see what the PE parts look like.


----------



## drgondog (Nov 19, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> I'll take this one for ya Matt....
> 
> If u really need meat glue, I got loads of it, unused and still in its meat tube...



And a never ending supply...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Shouldn't have asked or said anything......here we go!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 19, 2010)

Well. I didn't see this conversation heading in the direction it did. Nonetheless, I have a very apropos image from the very same model expo...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Now there's a group build we didn't think of.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah.....right, a 4D version of a.....!


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 19, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Now there's a group build we didn't think of.



It would attract a lot of members.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 19, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> I'll take this one for ya Matt....
> 
> If u really need meat glue, I got loads of it, unused and still in its meat tube...





[not feeling good...]


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 19, 2010)

JohnAnthony said:


> Well. I didn't see this conversation heading in the direction it did. Nonetheless, I have a very apropos image from the very same model expo...



WTF?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2010)

I was...I mean...WTF? I've been served!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2010)

Does it come on a sprue and if so, is it edible...................................


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2010)

dude, don't go there....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 21, 2010)

I got some leftovers, I could build a prostate pie! 3D too...


----------



## mikewint (Nov 21, 2010)

And just think, left-over or not used parts could be mixed/matched to make?
Also that 4D label what in the world does that mean? Do these kits grow/mature with time?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I think that they mean that they 'interact'.....


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 21, 2010)

mikewint said:


> And just think, left-over or not used parts could be mixed/matched to make?
> Also that 4D label what in the world does that mean? Do these kits grow/mature with time?



I was wondering the same thing. I think it refers to the fact that parts of the, well, model...are see-through. I suppose that makes more sense than a cutaway. (OUCH!)


----------



## mikewint (Nov 21, 2010)

well if they interact, where are the hydraulic pumps?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 21, 2010)

I do believe this thread will be in NJ's Funniest Threads thread.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 21, 2010)

mikewint said:


> well if they interact, where are the hydraulic pumps?



You could always scratch those.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 21, 2010)

it's the fruits of the vine that you scratch


----------

